
An inside look at how Heroku handles downtime - creativityhurts
http://webpulp.tv/post/5836248693/an-inside-look-at-how-heroku-handles-downtime-with-mark
======
joshowens
Nice, thanks for sharing this man. I really enjoyed having Mark on to share
all his devops knowledge!

------
st23am
+1

